# Can anyone design this equipnemt and build



## RikkiRicardo (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi Folks

Please look at this site and please give me your info on this equipment and would it work on E-scrap metals that has been grind down to 50 microns of 98% metals.I have tried to contact them with no results e-mail phone calls...So i have been searching the net for something like this with no results.So can anyone do something like this? 

Rikkiricardo


----------



## shadybear (Jul 31, 2011)

What!!!


----------



## RikkiRicardo (Jul 31, 2011)

RikkiRicardo said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> Please look at this site and please give me your info on this equipment and would it work on E-scrap metals that has been grind down to 50 microns of 98% metals.I have tried to contact them with no results e-mail phone calls...So i have been searching the net for something like this with no results.So can anyone do something like this?
> 
> Rikkiricardo




Sorry about this

http://www.sxkinetics.com/ewplants.htm


----------



## rusty (Jul 31, 2011)

RikkiRicardo said:


> RikkiRicardo said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Folks
> ...



The equipment in question was designed just after the battery came to be in the 1800's, after the event of the dynamo things in the refining of metals really began to happen rapidly.

Old technology, used in principal even in todays times, we now have ion exchange resins and much more new technology to add to the old form of things, but this is a good starting point for you.

Go here to download books on electro metallurgy http://openlibrary.org/search?q=electro+metallurgy&has_fulltext=true 

regards
rusty


----------

